# new reef ?



## mud shovel (Dec 6, 2007)

im prolly silly to ask this but where is park east ? 
wear said this : 
just wondering where this reef will be 450 is a nice swim wiht snorkel and fins but how deep is it ? and sorry if this is an overpost

PENSACOLA BEACH - Divers will soon have a new reef to explore on Pensacola Beach....

Work is set to begin on the new site next week...

It will located just east of park east on Pensacola Beach....about 450 feet south of the beach.

Escambia County marine resources division is behind the project.

Once the seas are a foot or less, the county's contractor will start installing the artificial reef units.

The units will be attached to pilings driven into the gulf floor.

They will be open to the public once they're finished.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The new gulf side reef is going to be off the big parking lot out by Portofino.


----------

